# SAAB Offers Gripen TO Finland



## tomahawk6 (1 May 2021)

Gripens offered with new decoy missile to Finland.









						Saab's Gripen Offer to Finland Includes a New Missile System | Stories | Saab
					

Saab has offered Finland a new decoy missile as part of the Gripen EW (Electronic Warfare) package for the HX fighter procurement project. The offer also includes the new Electronic Attack Jammer Pod or EAJP to enhance the existing EW capability of the Gripen.




					www.saab.com


----------



## dimsum (1 May 2021)

tomahawk6 said:


> Besides Gripen, aircraft like Dassault Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon, Lockheed Martin F-35A, and Boeing’s F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and EA-18G Growler have also been shortlisted for Finland’s HX fighter requirement.



Interesting that the same 5 (well, 6 with Growler) were in running for our fighter replacement.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 May 2021)

There aren’t too many solutions out there!


----------



## OldSolduer (3 May 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> There aren’t too many solutions out there!


What’s your preference?


----------

